# Yashica Zoomtec 90



## synezis (Jun 4, 2016)

I have older version of Yashica Zoomtec 90 Automatic Focusing Power Zoom 38mm - 90mm camera. I put the film in the camera and started shooting but I realised that shutter button is loose and only reacts when its pressed all the way. Everything trough the viewfinder is in focus and lens motor doesnt make any sound before shooting. I got few more expositions before my film is done, so Im still not sure if AF doesnt work, but Im expecting out of focus images. I want to know if there is fix to this problem, and will try to open the camera and see if there are visible damage.

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2016)

The most practical fix for cameras of this type (compact AF 35mm) is to simply buy another camera that works. They're very inexpensive even though many of them are quite capable picture takers.


----------



## synezis (Jun 4, 2016)

compur said:


> The most practical fix for cameras of this type (compact AF 35mm) is to simply buy another camera that works. They're very inexpensive even though many of them are quite capable picture takers.



Yea. Thanks for the reply, although your answer doesnt have to do much with the thread.


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2016)

?????


----------



## synezis (Jun 4, 2016)

compur said:


> ?????



This thread was posted with the question regarding the lack of shutter button autofocus. 

Thank you kindly.


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2016)

Good luck with your repair.


----------

